# Are my Corvair bikes Huffy or Monark or both? Also, looking for correct chaingaurd.



## atencioee (Jun 12, 2018)

I have a ladies bike that is missing the right half tank has Corvair on the side of the left half tank, but has Thunderbird on the chaingaurd...why is that? Many of these Corvair bikes have "Huffy" on chaingaurd, but this one has has "Thunderbird." Is it a Huffy or Monark? 
Also, I have a men's Corvair bike that is missing a chainguard but I don't know which one I should be looking for bc I've seen different chaingaurds on the Corvair, Camaro and El camino bikes. I think my men's bike is a 1965. Would anyone know what the chaingaurd is suppose to look like? I have noticed that the sprocket on my men's bike, which I've seen on other 60s bikes is different from the Sprocket of Huffy Corvairs that I have seen...is that bc my Corvair is a Monark? I noticed the "M" on the bolts. Can anyone identify these Corvairs and let me know what chaingaurd goes with the men's bike. 
Thank you!


----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 13, 2018)

They are both Huffy built. The men's bike has a Murray sprocket on it.


----------



## atencioee (Jun 13, 2018)

SimpleMan said:


> They are both Huffy built. The men's bike has a Murray sprocket on it.



Thank you for the info. Would you happen to know why the men's has a murray sprocket unlike other corvair bikes? Also, why does the girls have "Thunderbird" instead of Huffy like other Corvair bikes I've seen? Thanks again. I'm just trying to find out the why the differences and all info I can about my Corvairs.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 14, 2018)

Huffy bought Monark a few years earlier and as @partsguy can tell you Monark and Huffy tanks can be interchanged some in the final years of Monark production.

You have a T-bird chainguard in the mid 60s Huffy style.  You have a Huffy Corvair with a lighted tank style (no bezel and I tank it no guts) ala T-bird. Neither is wrong, they were intermixed at times. Come '66-'67 with the Camaro and others the tank style changes. And I get the impression Huffy liked hot GM cars and Monark maybe Fords.

I see somebody bid on the lighted tank on eBay right now. If that's you and you are confused, you are better off getting the lighted tank and complete ones are hen's teeth. Also, I don't sell anything on eBay, it's not me or my coordinates on Earth.

I just can't fathom why companies would make this style of tank without lights in the 60s. It's very smart, forward thinking but then again I've never really sought to build a parts-perfect anything. I usually got a better stereo and 'racing' wheels/new tires for my cars.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 14, 2018)

Oh and by the way, that tank on eBay is a WOMEN'S tank IIRC, the bezels are different. A ladies tank points at an upward angle and the men's aims straight forward, the aim is not the same.

The one on the men's bike was never set up for a light bezel.

Gee, I think I'M getting confused now. But somebody bid. Maybe someone in Livonia, MI is a member?


----------



## atencioee (Jun 14, 2018)

Thanks so much for such valuable info. Yes, I'm the one that's bidding on that tank. Would that tank fit my women's bike?


----------

